# Kanger Aerotank



## kimbo (27/7/14)

Hi
I need some advice please. Each time i fit a new coil in the Aerotank i struggle with it. The base dont want to close with the coil in it. I made sure that the coil is screwed in all the way but still it is like the base just catch the first threads and the it is stuck. I went through a whole pack of coils now and just one let the base screw in all the way. m i doing something wrong?


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> I need some advice please. Each time i fit a new coil in the Aerotank i struggle with it. The base dont want to close with the coil in it. I made sure that the coil is screwed in all the way but still it is like the base just catch the first threads and the it is stuck. I went through a whole pack of coils now and just one let the base screw in all the way. m i doing something wrong?


Wonder if the threading may be damaged?


----------



## kimbo (27/7/14)

Hi @Andre

With some coils it works. That is what gets me
I see Eciggies have some bases, maybe the threads got hurt with the VTR fall
BTW can the aerotank coils be rebuild? If so who does them


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi @Andre
> 
> With some coils it works. That is what gets me
> I see Eciggies have some bases, maybe the threads got hurt with the VTR fall
> BTW can the aerotank coils be rebuild? If so who does them


I am sure they can be, maybe easier to do a single coil build on them. Should find plenty videos on YouTube.
Here is one on single coil rebuild:


And dual coil:


----------



## kimbo (27/7/14)

Andre said:


> I am sure they can be, maybe easier to do a single coil build on them. Should find plenty videos on YouTube.
> Here is one on single coil rebuild:
> 
> 
> And dual coil:




Thx, It looks so easy to take that chimney of lol. I tried yesterday but that thing is stuck down there


----------



## Silverbear (27/7/14)

@kimbo the first item on the list to check would be the threading of the base or the tank where the base threads into, if those are damaged then there's your problem right there.

Next, make 100% sure your coil is screwed down all the way, this may sound crazy, but it happens. Another obvious point on the coils, forgive me, but need to ask. Are you sure you are using the correct coils for the aerotank?

I have 3 aero tanks and have replaced coils many times and never had this problem with any of them fitting.


----------



## kimbo (27/7/14)

Silverbear said:


> @kimbo the first item on the list to check would be the threading of the base or the tank where the base threads into, if those are damaged then there's your problem right there.
> 
> Next, make 100% sure your coil is screwed down all the way, this may sound crazy, but it happens. Another obvious point on the coils, forgive me, but need to ask. Are you sure you are using the correct coils for the aerotank?
> 
> I have 3 aero tanks and have replaced coils many times and never had this problem with any of them fitting.


 
Hi @Silverbear. That was the first i checked, the threads
Yes it is a white kangertech box and in the back Aerotank i ticked as compatible

Ok i think i got what was my problem, i saw a video on Youtube that stated do not over tight the coils, tighten them but not to tight, and all seems to be working now. I took a coil screwed it in and the base did not want to close, so i took the coil out and just screwed it in lightly tighten it and the base closes. And the coils seals without gurgling or flooding

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (27/7/14)

here is what works for me, took me a while to figure it out. it's the chimney part that sits at just slighty an off center angle so when it slots into the center part of the tank then it misaligns and it doesnt want to screw on. you just have to nudge that chimney a little to the side and problem sorted

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kimbo (27/7/14)

ET said:


> here is what works for me, took me a while to figure it out. it's the chimney part that sits at just slighty an off center angle so when it slots into the center part of the tank then it misaligns and it doesnt want to screw on. you just have to nudge that chimney a little to the side and problem sorted


 

Tx @ET


----------



## hyphen (27/7/14)

also , make sure you're using the next gen coils . I tried one of the old coils in my Aero and had a similar issue .


----------



## kimbo (27/7/14)

hyphen said:


> also , make sure you're using the next gen coils . I tried one of the old coils in my Aero and had a similar issue .


 
it is the new coils i am using


----------



## ET (27/7/14)

i exclusively use rebuilt old protank 1 coils


----------



## kimbo (27/7/14)

ET said:


> i exclusively use rebuilt old protank 1 coils


 
 That is my plan as well. Do you rebuild yourself @ET?


----------



## ET (27/7/14)

oh ja, i makes my own coils. das is very good ja


----------



## kimbo (27/7/14)

ET said:


> oh ja, i makes my own coils. das is very good ja


 
@ET what will you charge me to do mine?

My eye's dont like small. I have 28g kanthal i can supply


----------



## ET (27/7/14)

i'll make you a few, just need the old style coils and some 28 gauge kantal. broke most of my little rubber insulators trying to make 26 gauge coils. someone with a bucketload of old protank 1/evod style coils needs to post them to me


----------



## kimbo (27/7/14)

ET said:


> i'll make you a few, just need the old style coils and some 28 gauge kantal. broke most of my little rubber insulators trying to make 26 gauge coils. someone with a bucketload of old protank 1/evod style coils needs to post them to me


 
I have about five or so. I will get them together, how much wire you need?

Thank you


----------



## ET (28/7/14)

Won't need much wire. If you can send a pic of what type of coil it is through sometime. Little worried about building coils in those ones with the big slits. Will do a rough calculation of how much wire I use tomorrow


----------



## kimbo (28/7/14)

I have about 5 of the one on the left, i presume that is what you need


----------



## ET (28/7/14)

ja die enes op die linkerkant is die regte maklike enes. gooi hulle in 'n koevert saam met 1m 28gauge kantal en pos dit aan na my
sal jou nou my address pm


----------



## kimbo (28/7/14)

ET said:


> ja die enes op die linkerkant is die regte maklike enes. gooi hulle in 'n koevert saam met 1m 28gauge kantal en pos dit aan na my
> sal jou nou my address pm


 
Danki


----------

